# Fahrtechnik im Taunus



## mathias (10. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag kamen ja nur die 7 Zwerge in den Genuss des Fahrtechniktrainings.

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen, die nicht in der Pfalz unterwegs sind, biete ich daher am 13.05.2010 (Vatertag)eine Fahrtechniktour im Taunus an. 
Die Übungen würde ich an den Wünschen der Mitfahrenden und der Strecke ausrichten.

Treffpunkt ist der Bahnhof in Eppstein.

Theodor-Fliedner-Weg, 65817 Eppstein.

Also bis Donnerstag um wie immer um 11 Uhr bei Sonnenschein

Grüsse 
Mathias


----------



## Ruderbock (10. Mai 2010)

Hi Matthias!

Ich bin ja in der Eifel unterwegs,
aber Dir würde es evtl. dennoch helfen ein Datum zu posten:
Meinst Du Do = Feiertag oder Sonntag oder Herbst oder wann???

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (10. Mai 2010)

upps.Danke


----------



## Werner (10. Mai 2010)

Hi Mathias,

wir können wahrscheinlich leider nicht, eine Uhrzeit wäre aber sicher für alle, die kommen, gut, oder?

Bis die Tage...
...Werner


----------



## Arachne (10. Mai 2010)

Hi  Mathias,

Simone und ich sind dabei.


----------



## mathias (10. Mai 2010)

Das freut mich 

Grüsse
Mathias


----------



## Cynthia (11. Mai 2010)

Fahrtechnik beinahe vor der Haustür -  !

Leider passt der Tag nicht ... aber in der Pfalz ist es mindestens so schön! 


Gutes Üben und viel Spaß!


----------



## mathias (11. Mai 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik beinahe vor der Haustür -  !
> 
> Leider passt der Tag nicht ... aber in der Pfalz ist es mindestens so schön!
> 
> ...



Danke, ja schade Euch viel Spass.

Mathias


----------



## Darkwing (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Waldi76 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja super. Donnerstag hab ich Zeit und lust.

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## hallotv (11. Mai 2010)

Moin,
wenn es nicht gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet, bin ich dabei. Ich muß allerdings gegen 15 Uhr wieder weg. 
Fahrtechnikwünsche: stepups und stepdowns, ich hasse es zu springen, wenn ich die Landung nicht sehe. Ansonsten könnte ich tagelang Wheely/Manual üben.
Bis dann,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Mathias,

na prima, ich bin morgen hier und habe Zeit! Also: Ich bin dabei !


Dann bis morgen 
Silke


----------



## mathias (12. Mai 2010)

Der Wetterbericht ist gar nicht so schlecht. Kühl aber trocken.

Also keine Ausreden....

Bis Morsche
Mathias


----------



## hallotv (13. Mai 2010)

Das übliche Schicksal aller Selbständigen: Ich muß arbeiten...schade, aber die Pflicht und das dicke Geld rufen.
Viel Spaß ohne mich,
Thomas


----------



## Caprifischer (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn in der nächsten stunde nicht kübelt wie aus Eimern, bin ich auch dabei. Vorausgesetzt ich finde Eppstein

Gruß Werner W.


----------



## mathias (13. Mai 2010)

Das schaffst Du

Bis gleich
Mathias


----------



## Poppei (13. Mai 2010)

Umsetzen üben überm Bahnhof oder wie ? Viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (13. Mai 2010)

Vielen  dank an Mathias und den Rest der Gruppe.
War sehr schön, hat Spaß gemacht und auch fahrtechnisch weiter geholfen. 
@ Werner: Hoffe mit Dir ist alles IO.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Caprifischer (14. Mai 2010)

Danke Andreas, geht schon wieder! Ist soweit alles IO und nix gebrochen,
"nur" geprellt, aber das reicht auch schon...!

Bis demnächst...


----------



## 's Silke (14. Mai 2010)

Caprifischer schrieb:


> Ist soweit alles IO und nix gebrochen,
> "nur" geprellt, aber das reicht auch schon...!
> 
> Bis demnächst...



Das ist gut zu lesen, dass Du "nur" geprellt bist...
Schön isses allemal nicht  
Aber: Alles wird gut!

Jedenfalls gute Besserung und bis bald
Silke


----------



## mathias (14. Mai 2010)

Ah Andreas, geprellt zu werden ist nicht so schön. Aber ich hoffe die Stunde mit den zwei Mädels hat Dich entschädigt.
Danke an Alle die sich trotz der Kälte z.T. sogar in kurzen Hose, mit Erkältung, ohne Vorderradbremse eingefunden haben

Grüße
Mathias

P.S. Grüße auch an die nette Dame mit der Frage:" Warum habt Ihr denn Eure Räder dabei (es war steil)


----------



## 's Silke (14. Mai 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> ... ohne Vorderradbremse eingefunden haben



Ich habe aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfahren, dass die Vorderradbremse am Montag wieder gangbar gemacht wird ...


----------



## BikeQuax (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Mathias, welch' Frage - natürlich hat allein unsere Anwesenheit Schlimmeres bei Werner verhindert, ganz zu schweigen von unserer femininen pausenlosen Verbalpflege... Armer Werner, geprellte Rippe ist nix Schönes - da darf Mann gar nicht nach Herzenslust lachen - oh je..., das wäre die reinste Folter für mich  Wünsch Dir gute Besserung!!! Mathias, Du hast mal wieder ein prima Techniktraining hingelegt und dazu noch klasse Leutchen ausgesucht - Kompliment und vielen Dank!! Hat mir viel Spass gemacht.  Wünsch' Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und Umsetzungserfolge vom Feinsten!  LG, Simone



mathias schrieb:


> Ah Andreas, geprellt zu werden ist nicht so schön. Aber ich hoffe die Stunde mit den zwei Mädels hat Dich entschädigt.
> Danke an Alle die sich trotz der Kälte z.T. sogar in kurzen Hose, mit Erkältung, ohne Vorderradbremse eingefunden haben
> 
> Grüße
> ...


----------



## Darkwing (14. Mai 2010)

Ich fands auch klasse, vielen Dank an Mathias und alle Teilnehmer. Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung. Gute Besserung an Werner.

Viele Grüße
Matthias mit 2 "t"


----------

